# Introduction: I'm gaining



## jennabelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey my name is Jenna. I'm newly into gaining after much discussion with a guy I've been seeing. I realized when I was dieting recently that I'm only doing it for other people and I'm NOT happy when I'm below 200. I've always sat comfortably between 215 and 250 but I want to go beyond that and see how I feel. Its good too that I have someone to support me.....he introduced me to this site and I've found it to be something very helpful....for the last week I've watched the forums from the corners and then I just finally decided to make an account today so I can talk to all you wonderful people!!!

I'm also wondering how people react to those of you who are gaining like me. My family in particular is going to be awful....I know....they have always badgered me to be thin. And I've NEVER been thin. The only time I don't feel like eating is when I'm unhappy. But when I'm happy....I can eat a whole cake or pizza in one sitting....that reminds me....I'm kind of hungry....I'm going to post this and go get something to eat and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you when I get back!!!


----------



## TheGuyWithTheFace (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey there Jenna, nice to meet you  It's great that you're happy with being a bigger girl, and awesomet that you want to maybe try getting bigger. I'm not really gaining myself but I have put on some weight, and even the small amounts I have showed reactions around my family...not so much my friends. My friends even admitted once I brought it up that they don't see their friends as fat or thin, just as friends  So that helped me a lot, but it's great that you have someone whos behind you in this, too. I hope you enjoy the new weight when it comes, and if you ever need support or just someone to talk to I'm always here


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you!!! I'm so excited about being here on this site.....I've just been itching to talk to people about different experiences, different feelings toward bbws and being a bbw.....and all sorts of things. I look forward to talking to you and to everyone else here. 

Its such a relief to find people who feel the same way I do. I don't have to do it alone.


----------



## zbot19 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow Jennabelle welcome and congrats on your decision. that is awesome. hope to get to know you better and hope we all can be another support for you here in our encouragement, congrats, admiration and if i may say you look very very Beautiful. thanks for sharing. take care. Sincerely Derek


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you!! And I added you on my contacts. I'm so thrilled!! People are SOO nice here!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 11, 2008)

What a fabulous introduction  WELCOME!


----------



## MrRickster28 (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful girl...nothing in the world makes a girl glow like a woman more than enjoying yourself as an individual - no matter what your size. I pray your increased size will only enhance your individuality.


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 11, 2008)

Awww thank you love! The support really helps!


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 11, 2008)

Do as you wish!

Also! Welcome aboard! I hope you enjoy it here

Now, if you plan on gaining, remember the consequences... but I am sure you don't need me to tell you that.


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 11, 2008)

I won't get too too big, I want to be able to be where I can still do the things I do now.....so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 12, 2008)

I won't get too too big, I want to be able to be where I can still do the things I do now.....so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, judging from your display pic, i can tell you are a very beautiful girl, and I am sure the extra weight is going to look amazing on you. Keep us updated about your weight gain. :eat1:


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the board. Can't wait to see and hear more of you  .


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 12, 2008)

Any chance you'll be able to share pics now and during the process?  By the way, you look great. Also, since you've posted you're most comfortable between 215 and 250lbs and you want to go beyond that. You might want to set a number like 275 or even better 300


----------



## Tad (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome Jennabelle, I'm glad you found your way to Dimensions 

One thing to remember is that it is easier to stay active than to get back to being active after gaining. So if you want to gain, enjoy it, but make sure to keep that growing body moving, too!


----------



## mrman1980uk (Mar 12, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Hey my name is Jenna. I'm newly into gaining after much discussion with a guy I've been seeing. I realized when I was dieting recently that I'm only doing it for other people and I'm NOT happy when I'm below 200. I've always sat comfortably between 215 and 250 but I want to go beyond that and see how I feel. Its good too that I have someone to support me.....he introduced me to this site and I've found it to be something very helpful....for the last week I've watched the forums from the corners and then I just finally decided to make an account today so I can talk to all you wonderful people!!!
> 
> I'm also wondering how people react to those of you who are gaining like me. My family in particular is going to be awful....I know....they have always badgered me to be thin. And I've NEVER been thin. The only time I don't feel like eating is when I'm unhappy. But when I'm happy....I can eat a whole cake or pizza in one sitting....that reminds me....I'm kind of hungry....I'm going to post this and go get something to eat and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you when I get back!!!



Welcome - and bon appetit!


----------



## subliminal31 (Mar 12, 2008)

good luck and happy gaining! but dont feel any pressure, just do what you want!


----------



## eyesforyou (Mar 12, 2008)

The best thing you can do for yourself is to choose to love your body. Kudos on your decision and as I believe edgar said, make sure to stay active as you are gaining, it will preserve your beautiful shape as well as serve to make you healthier in the long run. All in all, can't wait to see more of you and best of luck!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Mar 12, 2008)

It does my heart good to see women coming to terms with gaining, and therefore accepting it, it is all a beautiful thing and I hope you have an incredible, amazing journey

~The Admiral


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!! I'm amazed with how many people posted back.....wow....this really makes me happy!! Feel free to message me....and I will post pictures as I grow  I am a very active person to begin with, I can't stop moving, and I love doing all sorts of things. But for me.....I've never been able to go lower then 200 without starving myself so....why not go against the norm and get bigger? Hahaha! I'm very excited about it!

Thank you all so much for the support!!!


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 13, 2008)

That's really cool that you're so comfortable with gaining. I'm sure the extra weight will look great on you. Congratulations on accepting yourself for who you are, and I hope you enjoy gaining.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome! ^_^

Expect to have people asking for pixx of you and requesting that you prove you're not a guy.


----------



## Alias Registration (Mar 13, 2008)

pics plz kthxbai


----------



## newfoundfat (Mar 14, 2008)

wow! you look amazing
i can't express how happy it makes me to see people come to terms with their size and realize that its about making yourself happy not other people
well, welcome to the boards, and good luck
by the way i think you would look incredible at 275 or 300!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 14, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Hey my name is Jenna. I'm newly into gaining after much discussion with a guy I've been seeing. I realized when I was dieting recently that I'm only doing it for other people and I'm NOT happy when I'm below 200. I've always sat comfortably between 215 and 250 but I want to go beyond that and see how I feel. Its good too that I have someone to support me.....he introduced me to this site and I've found it to be something very helpful....for the last week I've watched the forums from the corners and then I just finally decided to make an account today so I can talk to all you wonderful people!!!
> 
> I'm also wondering how people react to those of you who are gaining like me. My family in particular is going to be awful....I know....they have always badgered me to be thin. And I've NEVER been thin. The only time I don't feel like eating is when I'm unhappy. But when I'm happy....I can eat a whole cake or pizza in one sitting....that reminds me....I'm kind of hungry....I'm going to post this and go get something to eat and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you when I get back!!!



yay! go you for being a strong woman!

I've just sworn off dieting myself..and yeah family is going to be a major issue with me as well!

if you ever need support, feel free to pm me or something...but for now: you go girl!


----------



## taetaegrrl (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a great feeling when you decide to just let your body do what it wants to do, instead of always trying to "force" it to be in a certain size or weight range.

I used to starve myself all the time trying to stay "thin", and now I realize it wasn't worth it. I was trying to earn the acceptance of people who didn't like the "real" me to begin with, and was trading off so many good opportunities to enjoy a good meal or drinks.

Like you, I had occasional worries about "What if I get TOO big?" ... but I also discovered that my weight leveled off on its own. (I find I stay in the low 300's even with my "leave nothing behind" eating habits. Get a bowl of ice cream? Ah - may as well finish the whole container while I'm at it! Boyfriend doesn't finish his plate? It's mine! I'd have to force myself to eat non-stop, I think, to get much bigger.)




jennabelle said:


> I won't get too too big, I want to be able to be where I can still do the things I do now.....so we'll see where it goes.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 14, 2008)

welcome to the boards


----------



## gmdownunder (Mar 15, 2008)

"Hello gmdownunder,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our Introductions forum.

Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of Dimensions Forums now!"

Shrug, Every time I logged in to check this nice site, forum and community I'm seeying this message. A part of me is bothered with it and wanted to get rid of it a long time before, by actually participating instead of Lurking. But I don't know why and how, it never happened. Maybe cause I'm a coward or what so ever, that I can't be honost with myself and still limiting myself with what society thinks about "other" point of views. 

Why I'm posting this here and now is cause when I read jennabelle her post I saw that she had the guts for expressing herself properly! I hope I can do the same one day, maybe this first post is helping me out. Anyway I wanted to wish her all the fun/luck/happyness in starting this new thing! You kinda inspired me of stepping out of the shadows


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Jenna!

Welcome to Dimensions. Yes, there are many great people here and it's a great community. Don't be shy about expressing yourself.

As to your gaining? It's your body and your life, do what makes you happy.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 15, 2008)

gmdownunder said:


> ...Why I'm posting this here and now is cause when I read jennabelle her post I saw that she had the guts for expressing herself properly! I hope I can do the same one day, maybe this first post is helping me out. Anyway I wanted to wish her all the fun/luck/happyness in starting this new thing! You kinda inspired me of stepping out of the shadows




Welcome, gm! It is good to see you post. I do hope you'll continue and let us get to know you a bit.


----------



## prettysteve (Mar 15, 2008)

Miss Jennabelle :Welcome. I hope you gain so much weight that it will make your friends envious. You go Big Girl !You Go..Remember "Big Girls Rock! Big Girls really Rock & Dominate the earth. You have my full weight of support! Go for it!


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

hey jenna! Congrats on gaining  I hope to see some lovely pictures 

I can see from yoru avatar that your already gorgeous! So with a gain of 100lbs, your gonna look out of this world


----------



## Caine (Mar 16, 2008)

Well Jenna, Welcome to dims, glad you're no longer lurking and loving the place, sides, you should ALWAYs do what makes you happy no matter what and people who aren't as accepting? they're loss for not wanting you to be happy.




jennabelle said:


> Hey my name is Jenna. I'm newly into gaining after much discussion with a guy I've been seeing. I realized when I was dieting recently that I'm only doing it for other people and I'm NOT happy when I'm below 200. I've always sat comfortably between 215 and 250 but I want to go beyond that and see how I feel. Its good too that I have someone to support me.....he introduced me to this site and I've found it to be something very helpful....for the last week I've watched the forums from the corners and then I just finally decided to make an account today so I can talk to all you wonderful people!!!
> 
> I'm also wondering how people react to those of you who are gaining like me. My family in particular is going to be awful....I know....they have always badgered me to be thin. And I've NEVER been thin. The only time I don't feel like eating is when I'm unhappy. But when I'm happy....I can eat a whole cake or pizza in one sitting....that reminds me....I'm kind of hungry....I'm going to post this and go get something to eat and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you when I get back!!!


----------



## moby-jones (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome to dimensions!!!
congratulations with your decision to gain weigth, i think you will look fabulous if you gain a few pounds.
l


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Dimensions board! I hope you have fun gaining. As for how other people will react, it'll probably be negatively. You shouldn't let that stop you thought. Just do what you enjoy regardless of what people think.


----------



## matt82 (Mar 22, 2008)

welcome to the boards


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 23, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Hey my name is Jenna. I'm newly into gaining after much discussion with a guy I've been seeing. I realized when I was dieting recently that I'm only doing it for other people and I'm NOT happy when I'm below 200. I've always sat comfortably between 215 and 250 but I want to go beyond that and see how I feel. Its good too that I have someone to support me.....he introduced me to this site and I've found it to be something very helpful....for the last week I've watched the forums from the corners and then I just finally decided to make an account today so I can talk to all you wonderful people!!!
> 
> I'm also wondering how people react to those of you who are gaining like me. My family in particular is going to be awful....I know....they have always badgered me to be thin. And I've NEVER been thin. The only time I don't feel like eating is when I'm unhappy. But when I'm happy....I can eat a whole cake or pizza in one sitting....that reminds me....I'm kind of hungry....I'm going to post this and go get something to eat and hopefully I'll be able to meet some of you when I get back!!!



lol why can't girls like you live around here? You sound so awesome


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Mar 23, 2008)

Well Jenna, its almost been 2 weeks, any updates?


----------



## benindenial (Mar 23, 2008)

super cool my girl is gaing as well, and i can tell you for sure, you look fab. kep it up if you like it. we sure do!!


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 24, 2008)

Hawaiian kid said:


> Well Jenna, its almost been 2 weeks, any updates?



Well....I've gained five pounds but I'm having a lot of trouble getting above 215. I have a feeling its because I went on a diet before I realized how much I loved gaining and basically didn't eat....so my body is getting used to being fed now. And I have a feeling the muscle I gained is turning to fat....so I feel different but....I haven't gained... BUT....I'm still going. Eating as much as I can but gaining healthy and slowly. I can't wait until I see 220 again!!! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 24, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Well....I've gained five pounds but I'm having a lot of trouble getting above 215. I have a feeling its because I went on a diet before I realized how much I loved gaining and basically didn't eat....so my body is getting used to being fed now. And I have a feeling the muscle I gained is turning to fat....so I feel different but....I haven't gained... BUT....I'm still going. Eating as much as I can but gaining healthy and slowly. I can't wait until I see 220 again!!! :eat2::eat1:



Don't worry about it, it'll come with time. You look great just the way you are but I hope you keep growing ;-)


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with KHayesss a 100%!


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Mar 25, 2008)

This is just a personal thing, but I focus more on eating as much as I want, than weight gain. I am a very active person with a fast metabolism. So basically, I am really skinny even though I eat A LOT. I come here because everyone here is comfortable with eating as much as they want. I hate it when I go out with friends to McDonald's or something and they order salads. I just want to smack them.:doh: LOL. Just be comfortable with yourself, don't focus on numbers.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 30, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Well....I've gained five pounds but I'm having a lot of trouble getting above 215. I have a feeling its because I went on a diet before I realized how much I loved gaining and basically didn't eat....so my body is getting used to being fed now. And I have a feeling the muscle I gained is turning to fat....so I feel different but....I haven't gained... BUT....I'm still going. Eating as much as I can but gaining healthy and slowly. I can't wait until I see 220 again!!! :eat2::eat1:



Sounds awesome. ^_^


----------



## Jaydog124 (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on your decision and welcome to the community!! Post some pics sometime


----------



## HEINEKEN (Mar 31, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> Well....I've gained five pounds but I'm having a lot of trouble getting above 215. I have a feeling its because I went on a diet before I realized how much I loved gaining and basically didn't eat....so my body is getting used to being fed now. And I have a feeling the muscle I gained is turning to fat....so I feel different but....I haven't gained... BUT....I'm still going. Eating as much as I can but gaining healthy and slowly. I can't wait until I see 220 again!!! :eat2::eat1:



its so cool that you are excited! I love it!


----------



## superman73 (Mar 31, 2008)

jennabelle you are absolutely gorgeous! keep up the amazing gaining you have been doing. it all looks good hun, more to love!


----------



## morepushing13 (Apr 5, 2008)

You have done a good job so far and I can't wait till your first pictures!!


----------

